# training



## Yelena (Apr 25, 2010)

I suppose this would live here.

I'd like to start getting my boy doing things other than playing around their cage and chasing my fingers when I type 

I'd like to make some for of maze for them maybe a few traditional mousey circus tricks but haven't made anything like this before. Was wondering if anyone had made this sort of thing before and if you have any pics/tips/ideas?

A few weeks ago I bought a cage pen so I could put larger toys in there but they scaled that in under 5 seconds (I'm secretly proud lol). So I've popped that on ebay as it was rubbish

Oh and happy December 1st


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

mice will do anything for a lick of peanut butter, that's all i got except maybe they're similar to dogs, be consistant and persistant, short and regular is better than long lengths of time, i trained a house bunny the same way you would train a dog, i used grapes and taught him to stand up on command, walk on his back legs and grunt (talk), very cute, but kinda wrong...make sure your mice enjoy doing whatever it is you teach them to do or at least the attention they get for it


----------



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

The best person I can think of to talk to about this is Mrs. Beach. Here is a link to her profile so you can PM her: 
memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=1256
I hope it works! lol

She's well known on a couple US forums for doing a ton of training with her mice. I don't know so much about the tricks but she trains them to do stuff like "go home". I don't train my mice so I don't know much about it, but she would probably have some really good tips for you, and she is quite friendly and always up for some mouse chat.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Definitely talk to Mrs.Beach! She's writing a book about mouse training.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

There's also Zigable on here, she's into mouse training


----------

